# so is it true?



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

well dear all the time has come after finalising my contract and sending over the paperwork me and my family are ready to come back to Dubai...the only problem is that i've never been to Dubai in July so can someone give me some short of info as to what is the weather like today???

thank you in advance


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

vagtsio said:


> well dear all the time has come after finalising my contract and sending over the paperwork me and my family are ready to come back to Dubai...the only problem is that i've never been to Dubai in July so can someone give me some short of info as to what is the weather like today???
> 
> thank you in advance


Here you go.

.UBAI METEOROLOGICAL OFFICE:.


----------



## Branded [EXPAT] (Jul 2, 2010)

Its really cool, 18C (in my new Escalade), and a couple of degrees hotter in UAE cos of the CO2 emissions from my guzzler!

Other than that Weather : Dubai United Arab Emirates

We would love to hear your experience as you exit the Dubai International Airport


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

vagtsio said:


> well dear all the time has come after finalising my contract and sending over the paperwork me and my family are ready to come back to dubai...the only problem is that i've never been to dubai in july so can someone give me some short of info as to what is the weather like today???
> 
> Thank you in advance



hot !


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> hot !


AND HUMID


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

great guys i've got the message...well i can imagin the feeling at the airport...is like opening the oven to check your sunday roast...is that close??


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

vagtsio said:


> great guys i've got the message...well i can imagin the feeling at the airport...is like opening the oven to check your sunday roast...is that close??


Very close. 

-


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

vagtsio said:


> great guys i've got the message...well i can imagin the feeling at the airport...is like opening the oven to check your sunday roast...is that close??



You remind me of myself when I rocked up in the middle of summer 2 years ago.  I remember thinking that the heat from the plane's engines was a tad unbearable...until I realised that I was standing near the terminal building and nowhere near a plane!


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

I've been here for 2 months now and still don't think it's too hot yet for some reason? I was expecting to be a lot hotter when we arrived and haven't thought for even one day wow it's far too hot to go outside. I'm sure it's going to hit me soon!


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

It is a natural sauna


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

nat_c said:


> I've been here for 2 months now and still don't think it's too hot yet for some reason? I was expecting to be a lot hotter when we arrived and haven't thought for even one day wow it's far too hot to go outside. I'm sure it's going to hit me soon!


I am guessing that you haven't spend two hours standing in the sun in the middle of the afternoon. 

-


----------



## danpardy (Jun 23, 2010)

Tell me it's normal for people to sleep with air con on?


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

danpardy said:


> Tell me it's normal for people to sleep with air con on?


Yes it is verry normal. !! The weired thing is to turn off the AC bcoz it will be then very hot in your apartment (temperature is 40-50 outside). But in winter, I think you can turn AC off for 1-2 weeks a year


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> I am guessing that you haven't spend two hours standing in the sun in the middle of the afternoon.
> 
> -


Then try it with a hangover as i did yesterday.
Truly fantastic


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Midos said:


> Yes it is verry normal. !! The weired thing is to turn off the AC bcoz it will be then very hot in your apartment (temperature is 40-50 outside). But in winter, I think you can turn AC off for 1-2 weeks a year


One to two weeks? Ours is off from end of October until March.

-


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> One to two weeks? Ours is off from end of October until March.
> 
> -


Mine to, windows are open, fresh air, it is just lovely and airs the house out after being closed up for three months


----------

